# Whats NOT your type?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

or what do you not usually go for?

as a dog person , someone who has many cats isnt my type.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Someone who only ever considers their own needs. Someone who smokes, drinks too much and/or is addicted to drugs. Someone who won't work. And since I know a bunch you are waiting for it...someone who is gay. :grin2:


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Anyone that can't stop talking about themselves.


----------



## Shanta (Sep 9, 2018)

Someone who doesn’t take care of there children. Someone who doesn’t stay on top of there hygiene. Someone who complains about things they can change, just to name a few..


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*A woman who is rich, arrogant, skanky, self-promoting and who has absolutely no conception of what human empathy is or of God!*


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone with indoor pets and is always itching for activity and doesn’t know how to chill out and relax.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

A man who won't sled...
...or go to REO Speedwagon concerts
...or fling himself off a tree on a zipline
...or ride a motorcycle through a canyon in sweltering heat
...or walk behind waterfalls whilst avoiding the Blair Witch
...or buy "Monkey Farts" soap as a gift

I mean seriously, my standards are AMAZINGLY difficult to fulfill.


----------



## FinallyHappy1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Smokers, heavy drinkers, drug users, over 30ish pounds over weight, who’re women (I like exotic women), women who like cats more than dogs.


----------



## delupt (Dec 1, 2014)

Just be a woman under 60kg (130-ish pounds) ... unless you're a Dutch giant over 6 foot ... other than that, long hair helps and not too much drama - simples (not)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *A woman who is rich, arrogant, skanky, self-promoting and who has absolutely no conception of what human empathy is or of God!*


Hahahaha! Pretty specific and definitely not your type. A lady has to have at least a little class to measure up to the Arbitrator.:smile2:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

FinallyHappy1970 said:


> Smokers, heavy drinkers, drug users, over 30ish pounds over weight, who’re women (I like exotic women), women who like cats more than dogs.


what does exotic mean to you?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

What I don't like?

Whiny, needy ....... tries to triangulate with my family.

Moves too fast.

threatens me with breaking up if I don't change something ....... and then doesn't follow through.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Any woman that can’t keep her panties up for other men besides me.


----------



## FinallyHappy1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

NextTimeAround said:


> what does exotic mean to you?


I’ve only ever dated latinas, Arab, Persian, and Indian women.

My late wife was Persian.

My current gf is Indian.


----------



## RubyRing (Jun 13, 2016)

leec said:


> or what do you not usually go for?
> 
> as a dog person , someone who has many cats isnt my type.


As far as looks go, I have liked men of various looks, but I cannot stand big, bushy, gray, all over the face Duck Dynasty type beards. (a little bit of well trimmed facial hair is fine, my hubby has a moustache and goatee)

As far as behavior, habits, character etc. My deal breakers are smoking (of any substance) chronic lateness, unreliability, financially irresponsible, terrible hygiene.

Also, violence, cheaters, criminals, but I would hope that would go without saying.


----------



## Dreadful Penny (Sep 5, 2019)

Bigots


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

If we're talking the physical, I don't like men who are slight of build or shorter than 5'8.

If we're talking other attributes, I don't like men who are weak or effeminate, liars, cheaters, the chronically unemployed, or those who lack intelligence and common sense.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If she doesn’t laugh at my jokes she’s out!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> If she doesn’t laugh at my jokes she’s out!


This x100

Too often we are quick to say boobs, butt, height, weight, hair color etc. But a woman with no sense of humor that wont at least chuckle at my jokes? No thanks.


----------



## Meredith767 (Jan 3, 2020)

MJJEAN said:


> If we're talking the physical, I don't like men who are slight of build or shorter than 5'8.
> 
> If we're talking other attributes, I don't like men who are weak or effeminate, liars, cheaters, the chronically unemployed, or those who lack intelligence and common sense.


Regarding where you said cheaters, liars.....would it matter to you if that person lied or cheated to their past spouse and if not, after how much time would you say is as good as forgiven: 2 years, 5, 10???? Or are those total deal breakers no matter the time frame?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

leec said:


> or what do you not usually go for?
> 
> as a dog person , someone who has many cats isnt my type.


I am the opposite, I adore dogs. :smile2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Meredith767 said:


> Regarding where you said cheaters, liars.....would it matter to you if that person lied or cheated to their past spouse and if not, after how much time would you say is as good as forgiven: 2 years, 5, 10???? Or are those total deal breakers no matter the time frame?


For me if a man had cheated on a past wife it would be no no.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Arrogance is a total turn off, as is a smoker, drug taker or heavy drinker. A man who thinks its ok to kill and maim wild animals is a total no no, as is a porn user or a man who is ok with casual sex. 
Also no atheists. Must love dogs and be a family man. 
A man who is still angry and bitter about his ex wife, no thanks. 
A bad temper is a no no as well.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

An instant "not my type" sign is someone who orders fat free water and diet lettuce on the first date.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Meredith767 said:


> Regarding where you said cheaters, liars.....would it matter to you if that person lied or cheated to their past spouse and if not, after how much time would you say is as good as forgiven: 2 years, 5, 10???? Or are those total deal breakers no matter the time frame?


My first marriage was an epic disaster involving repeated adultery on both sides. It's a really long story. ExH and pretty much everyone else were aware of my activities, I was aware of most of his. I was open, he was deceptive. I'm actually married to my last AP. 

It really depends. Past situational cheating, well, I'd need to know the details to make a decision. Current cheating? Pass. Cheated on everyone ever been in a relationship with? Pass.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Anyone not my husband. Not my type.


----------

